# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Can someone please check my French sentences???

## Kim_2320

Okay, here is the list of the answers to the translated questions my French class was required to do. If you are a master at French, can you please clarify to me if my French answers to the following questions is correct? Thank you. I would really appreciate it!   
1.) Who makes you bed? 
Je fais mon lit.  
2.) Can you do your homework whenever you want? 
Oui, je peux faire mes devoirs quand je veux.  
3.) Do you have to clean your room by yourself? 
Oui, je dois ranger ma chambre moi-m

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Kim_2320][...] 
6.) Do you have a responsibility that you find unreasonable? 
Oui, *j'ai* une responsabilit

----------


## Kim_2320

Thank you Spiderkat for your corrections, but I doubt my teacher would be too strict on my sentences since I'm only in grade 9. The original question for number 6 (before it was translated) is, "Est-ce que tu  as une responsabilit

----------


## Spiderkat

> ... 
> On your correction for number 12, if I'm a female, then I use attentif, rather than attentive? 
> ...

 You're welcome. You should use attentive then.
- attentif = masculine
- attentive = feminine 
I just added some explanations about what would sound more natural to say. But I understand that you want to do exactly the way your teacher told or taught you.

----------


## Оля

Please, can someone check my sentences and correct my mistakes? 
Marthe parle

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Please, can someone check my sentences and correct my mistakes? 
Marthe parle

----------


## Оля

Merci beaucoup, Spiderkat! 
[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Оля]Qui habite Marcel *?* [b]Something is missing or something is wrong. It would be either « Qui habite avec Marcel ?» or « O

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Merci beaucoup, Spiderkat! 
[quote=Spiderkat][quote="Оля":1revttk5]Qui habite Marcel *?* [b]Something is missing or something is wrong. It would be either « Qui habite avec Marcel ?» or « O

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]In this case it will be "Qui habite

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля][quote=Spiderkat]In this case it will be "Qui habite

----------


## Оля

> I'm glad to hear that it's all clear to you now. It is, isn't it?

 Yes, thank you very much! 
Mais j'ai les exercices encore*.   ::  Plus tard je les ecrirai.   ::  
*or "de plus"?...   ::

----------


## Оля

It seems to me, Spiderkat has disappeared somewhere.   ::   
But anyway, maybe some time someone could correct my mistakes in these boring exercises.   ::   Thank you! 
*** 
Ce texte n'est pas tr

----------


## Оля

And one more question, which variant is correct: _L'homme ne sait pas voler comme l'oiseau._
or _L'homme ne sait pas voler comme un oiseau._ ? 
Thank you!

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]It seems to me, Spiderkat has disappeared somewhere.   ::   
But anyway, maybe some time someone could correct my mistakes in these boring exercises.   ::   Thank you! 
*** 
Ce texte n'est pas tr

----------


## Spiderkat

> And one more question, which variant is correct: _L'homme ne sait pas voler comme l'oiseau._
> or _L'homme ne sait pas voler comme un oiseau._ ? 
> Thank you!

 I would say both of these sentences are correct and the context will tell you which one sounds better.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Оля]Ne

----------


## Оля

Spiderkat, is it ok oe instead of œ?   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Spiderkat, is it ok oe instead of œ?

 It's not okay if you use a pen but it is if you use a keyboard. Actually some programs will change "oe" into "œ" automatically.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Thank you for the corrections. Could you please correct this my post:     
> 			
> 				Mais j'ai les exercices encore*.  Plus tard je les ecrirai.   
> *or "de plus"?...
> 			
> 		  I can't imagine that it is completely correct!

 You're welcome, once again.   ::   
I'm giving another chance to rephrase what you wanted to write in French.   ::

----------


## Оля

> I'm giving another chance to rephrase what you wanted to write in French.

 Sorry, I can't do it in French.   ::  
I wanted say this:
But I have more exercises (praxis). Later I'll write them.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Sorry, I can't do it in French.   
> I wanted say this:
> But I have more exercises (praxis). Later I'll write them.

 Mais j'ai (encore) d'autres exercices. Je les

----------


## Оля

> What is "praxis"?

 I'm not sure... But I thought it was another name for "exercises"!   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> I'm not sure... But I thought it was another name for "exercises"!

 I think it's a specialized term used in a specific field or some kind of result of an action or something. You may try to use this word instead of the other one but be prepared to notice your interlocutor's face to change into something like   :: ,  :: ,  :: .   
Or even worse, they could reply this to you - "what the heck did you just call me?  ::

----------


## Оля

Ah, sorry.   ::  
Actually English is a torture for me. J'ecris en anglais... ~tant bien que mal.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

Вот почему ты написал эту забавную фразу "my english is... is... ну вы сами видите".  ::  
А какой твой родной язык, потому что ты тоже написал тебе нравятся и немецкий и итальянский и русский языки. По-моему, значит что ты не руский. Да? Но может быть это юмор.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Вот почему ты написала эту забавную фразу "my english is... is... ну вы сами видите".  
> А какой твой родной язык, потому что ты ещё написала, что тебе нравятся и немецкий, и итальянский, и русский языки. По-моему, это значит, что ты не русская. Да? Но может быть, это юмор.

 Je suis russe.   :: 
La langue natale peut plaire aussi, n'est-ce pas?   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Je suis russe.  
> La langue natale peut plaire aussi, n'est-ce pas?

 Mais tout

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо за исправление ошибок. Извини, но я забыл, когда я должен _ использовать мужской или женский род.

 забыл, должен - if you are a man.
забыла, должна - if you are a woman. 
C'est tr

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]забыл, должен - if you are a man.
забыла, должна - if you are a woman. 
C'est tr

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Comment lit-il "...ille" en (or dans?) "Marseille"? Comme *dans* "Mireille" ou comme *dans* "ville"? Merci!   Is it a question concerning the pronunciation of "lit-il"? If yes, then you simply pronounce the "t" of the word "lit". So "lit-il" will sound like it was one word.

 No, I meant: how is pronounced "-ille" in "Marseille"? Like in "Mireille" or like in "ville"?

----------


## Spiderkat

> No, I meant: how is pronounced "-ille" in "Marseille"? Like in "Mireille" or like in "ville"?

 Well, none of these words. It's the "-ille" sound from words such as "fille" or "myrtille".

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  No, I meant: how is pronounced "-ille" in "Marseille"? Like in "Mireille" or like in "ville"?   Well, none of these words. It's the "-ille" sound from words such as "fille" or "myrtille".

 Thank you.
So it's nearly like Russian sound й, as I understand...   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Thank you.
> So it's nearly like Russian sound й, as I understand...

 As a matter of fact, in French we use the "-ille" sound to reproduce the "ий" sound. And the "эй" sound would be close enough to Mars_eille_.
So yes, the "й" sound is close to the "-ille" sound you will find in words such as "fille", "paille", etc.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Thank you.
> So it's nearly like Russian sound й, as I understand...     As a matter of fact, in French we use the "-ille" sound to reproduce the "ий" sound. And the "эй" sound would be close enough to Mars_eille_.

 I see... But there is not "эй" or "ий" sound in Russian.  ::  There is "и" sound, "э" sound, and "*й*" sound (taken separately). So I meant that it is exactly "й" (of course, with "э..."), and not "ль"  ::  
Please bear with me, I started to learn French just little while since, only two weeks ago.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> I see... But there is not "эй" or "ий" sound in Russian.  There is "и" sound, "э" sound, and "*й*" sound (taken separately). So I meant that it is exactly "й" (of course, with "э..."), and not "ль"  
> Please bear with me, I started to learn French just little while since, only two weeks ago.

 I wasn't talking about the letters of the alphabet but about the sound of some groups of vowels together (for instance..._эй_фория and хорош_ий_) which would sound close, more or less, to something else in another language.  
You started only two weeks ago. Well, you're doing pretty good to me. You must have a good teacher then.

----------


## Оля

> You must have a good teacher then.

 My teacher is me.   ::   And my textbook.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> My teacher is me.    And my textbook.

 Поздравляю тебя, потому что учиться французский язык не лёгкий. Я думаю, что у тебя, вероятно, будут много вопросов. Я попробую ответить на кадый вопрос, который ты задашь. Скоро ты сможешь написать, тоже французский язык тебе нравится, потому что ты будешь любить сказать и писать его.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Поздравляю тебя, потому что учить_ французский язык (or учить*ся* французск*ому* язык*у*) нелегко. Я думаю, что у тебя, вероятно, будет много вопросов. Я попробую ответить на каждый вопрос, который ты задашь. Скоро ты сможешь написать, что французский язык тебе тоже нравится, потому что ты будешь любить говорить и писать на нём.

 Большое спасибо тебе!   :: 
Today I'll write some new exercises. 
I think French is pretty difficult, especially its pronunciation, or, rather, the rules of reading. It is not so difficult to pronounce a word for me, but pretty difficult to know, _how_ it is pronounced.   :: 
On the other hand French is not very difficult for me, because I know a bit Italian. But Italian grammar seems easier to me... And pronunciation, of course, is much easier.

----------


## Оля

Voil

----------


## Spiderkat

> Большое спасибо тебе!  
> Today I'll write some new exercises. 
> I think French is pretty difficult, especially its pronunciation, or, rather, the rules of reading. It is not so difficult to pronounce a word for me, but pretty difficult to know, _how_ it is pronounced.  
> On the other hand French is not very difficult for me, because I know a bit Italian. But Italian grammar seems easier to me... And pronunciation, of course, is much easier.

 Не за что.
Once you know all the rules of pronunciation you'll find French easy to read and it will help you without too much difficulties to guess the correct pronunciation for each word. The dark side of the language is its grammar and all these rules which makes things so complicated and can even drive someone nuts, even French people. But with the right tools (books, sites, etc.) you can go through all of this. I may have a few links for you.

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Voil

----------


## Оля

> Once you know all the rules of pronunciation you'll find French easy to read and it will help you without too much difficulties to guess the correct pronunciation for each word.

 Frankly speaking, the rules of reading and pronunciation I have learned a bit earlier  ::  I know fast all rules of reading, but I still find reading a bit difficult, especially the liaison. I can't remember when I must use it and when - not.   ::     

> I may have a few links for you.

 Yes, thank you.
I think this link is interesting: http://www.internetpolyglot.com/french/lessons-ru-fr
One can hear audio there.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Оля]Voil

----------


## Spiderkat

> Frankly speaking, the rules of reading and pronunciation I have learned a bit earlier  I know fast all rules of reading, but I still find reading a bit difficult, especially the liaison. I can't remember when I must use it and when - not.

 Practising is what you just need.  ::     

> Yes, thank you.
> I think this link is interesting: http://www.internetpolyglot.com/french/lessons-ru-fr
> One can hear audio there.

 You're right, and it can be very useful.

----------


## Spiderkat

> ... 
> mes neuves traductions - I wanted say "my new translations".
> And this site: http://www.lingvo.ru/lingvo/Translate.a ... LangPara=3 
> ...

 Here you would use the word "nouveau, nouvel" (masculine) and "nouvelle" (feminine) and the correct sentence would be "mes nouvelles traductions". 
- nouveau, nouvel, nouvelle = another one, a different one
- neuf, neuve = brand-new  
But often you'll hear the word "nouveau" but with both meanings at the same time. For instance... "j'ai achet

----------


## Spiderkat

Here are the links I talked about...  
- a French dictionary http://atilf.atilf.fr/ 
- verbs conjugation http://www.leconjugueur.com/ 
- spelling/orthograpy http://www.orthographe-recommandee.info/ 
- grammar http://www.synapse-fr.com/francais.htm   ::

----------


## Оля

> - verbs conjugation http://www.leconjugueur.com/

 Ooh, this one is particularly great!! Thank you!!  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  - verbs conjugation http://www.leconjugueur.com/   Ooh, this one is particularly great!! Thank you!!

 I'm glad to hear that. Perfect! You shouldn't be making any mistakes from now on.   ::

----------


## Оля

> You shouldn't be making any mistakes from now on.

 Actually there is no any guarantee.   ::  
Because when I do the translations, I use only my memory (otherwise there is no sense in these exercises, I think). So I still can make mistakes.   ::   
[quote=Spiderkat]Ma femme a les yeux bleus *et* les cheveux fris

----------


## Оля

And my new exercises:   ::  
Cette rue n'est pas tr

----------


## Spiderkat

> Actually there is no any guarantee.   
> Because when I do the translations, I use only my memory (otherwise there is no sense in these exercises, I think). So I still can make mistakes.

    

> These my mistakes are so stupid, they are not even mistakes, but just typos. I should be more attentive and reread the text before posting it.

 Don't be too hard on yourself. We all make mistakes and typos and sometimes we see them only when somebody else points them out.     

> But I have a question about "demi / demie"... My textbook gives the variant demie: _il est sept heures et demie_. Of course my textbook is not an unquestioning authority, but i.e. look at this link: http://www.amazon.fr/Dix-heures-demie-s ... 2070376990
> There is "demie" too.
> Maybe the both are correct?

 This word can be either an adjective, a noun or a adverb which explains "demi" and "demie".
When you see "demi-" attache to a noun with a hyphen, it will be always invariable whether the noun is masculine or feminine. For instance... "une demi-heure" or "un demi-cercle".
When "demi" follows a noun, it will agree to the gender of the noun. For instance... "une heure et demie" or "un centim

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]And my new exercises:   ::  
Cette rue n'est pas tr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]For instance... "une heure et demie" or "un centim

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]L'exercice est

----------


## Spiderkat

> So is "sept _heures_ et demi*e*" correct, but "sept _ et demi*e*" incorrect?

 Oops, my bad! As you can see I got mixed up as well. I'm sorry about that.
The correct one is "sept heures et demie".

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Sorry, I didn't understand, how should the sentence look?   :: 
"L'exercice est

----------


## Оля

Encore un peu des exercices: 
Tes amis

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Encore un peu des exercices: 
Tes amis

----------


## Оля

> Молодец! Здесь только одна ошибка, но я думаю, что ты написала, может быть, слишком быстро.

 Oh, no, it is a real mistake, because I wrote it at first in my writing-book (le cahier).   :: 
I think I made it, because la dict

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Oh, no, it is a real mistake, because I wrote it at first in my writing-book (le cahier).   :: 
I think I made it, because la dict

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]Понятно! Я думал, что это ошибка по невнимательности, потому что ты хорошо написала "cette dict

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]I think exactly this is quite easy.  ::  Because the words of greek origin (which are ath

----------


## Оля

Encore un peu des propositions:  
Ils visitent les mus

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Encore *quelques* propositions:  
Ils visitent les mus

----------


## Оля

> Les amis parlent d*e* sport, de la musique et de les livres.

 This confuses me... If "musique" and "livres" have a definite article here, why "sport" doesn't?
Du (as I wrote) = de + le, isn't it? 
And can I say here "des livres" instead of "de les livres"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Оля, а ты на каком сейчас уроке, и как давно учишь? (Ты ведь по Поповой-Казаковой занимаешься, да?)

----------


## Оля

> Оля, а ты на каком сейчас уроке, и как давно учишь? (Ты ведь по Поповой-Казаковой занимаешься, да?)

 Да. Закончила восьмой урок. Учу третью неделю.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Да. Закончила восьмой урок. Учу третью неделю.

 Я-ясно. Вот, пытаюсь выбрать, по какому методу учить. Поставить на себе эксперимент, или начать с Казаковой, по старинке.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я-ясно. Вот, пытаюсь выбрать, по какому методу учить. Поставить на себе эксперимент, или начать с Казаковой, по старинке.

 Мне, честно говоря, на данном этапе важно просто этот учебник быстренько пройти и забыть про него.   ::  
Он довольно толстый, так что какую-никакую базу он даст, а мне пока ничего, кроме базы, особо и не надо...  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  Les amis parlent d*e* sport, de la musique et de les livres.   This confuses me... If "musique" and "livres" have a definite article here, why "sport" doesn't?
> Du (as I wrote) = de + le, isn't it? 
> And can I say here "des livres" instead of "de les livres"?

 Actually I didn't see this one. Sorry! 
The correct sentence is "Les amis parlent de sport, de musique et de livres.".

----------


## Оля

> The correct sentence is "Les amis parlent de sport, de musique et de livres.".

 Ah! So it is just no need to use definite articles here?

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  The correct sentence is "Les amis parlent de sport, de musique et de livres.".   Ah! So it is just no need to use definite articles here?

 No, because it's about sport, music and books in general. You can use definite articles here but you would have to modify the sentence. For instance... "Les amis parlent du (de+le) sport qu'ils pratiquent, de la musique qu'ils

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Spiderkat, now it's clear.   ::   
Could you please check my new sentences? 
*** 
Notre

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Thank you, Spiderkat, now it's clear.   ::   
Could you please check my new sentences? 
*** 
Notre

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]Cette fille est tr

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля][quote=Spiderkat]Cette fille est tr

----------


## Оля

> You can't say as in English because it doesn't sound right in French.

 I meant the English variant of the Russian sentence (in exercise).   

> You can say "elle est sportive" or "elle est docteur" but you can't say "elle est une sportive" nor "elle est un(e) docteur".

 Yes, I understand. There is no need an article. But is this incorrect too:
Sa soeur est actrice. Sa soeur est _une bonne_ actrice. <-- Is the second sentence incorrect?   

> And if you want to use an article then you would have to replace "elle" or "il" by "c'est".

 Or maybe it concerns only the sentences with pronouns?

----------


## Spiderkat

> Yes, I understand. There is no need an article. But is this incorrect too:
> Sa soeur est actrice. Sa soeur est _une bonne_ actrice. <-- Is the second sentence incorrect? *both are correct*        Originally Posted by Spiderkat  And if you want to use an article then you would have to replace "elle" or "il" by "c'est".   Or maybe it concerns only the sentences with pronouns?

 I just added an explanation to my post above. Yes, it concerns only the personal pronouns "elle" and "il". But it still doesn't work with the names of professions or jobs used alone. For instance... "sa soeur est v

----------


## Оля

So... I understand, thank you. I see my textbook is not so good  :: 
Here is a text from the lesson I just finished: 
[color=darkblue]Yvonne Portal est biblioth

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]So... I understand, thank you. I see my textbook is not so good  :: 
Here is a text from the lesson I just finished: 
[color=darkblue]Yvonne Portal est biblioth

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat][quote][color=darkblue]Yvonne Portal est biblioth

----------


## Оля

Correct this please.   ::   
Si Brigitte est libre, elle va chez sa sœur.
Si tu veux, tu peux rester chez Elise samedi. (or "samedi chez Elise"?)
Nicole aime bavarder

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Oh, biblioth

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Correct this please.   ::   
Si Brigitte est libre, elle va chez sa sœur.
Si tu veux, tu peux rester chez Elise samedi. (or "samedi chez Elise"? *both are okay*)
Nicole aime bavarder *avec* ses amis.
J'aime *le* sport.
Le samedi (is it ok "chaque samedi"?) il t

----------


## Оля

> Were you daydreaming while doing it?  
> Or maybe you should give yourself a longer break when you switch from Italian to French.

 Hm, yes, you must be right.   ::  But I can't, I don't have much time... I have to do many things in a short space of time. 
I was not daydreaming, I was really very concentrated, I only find French-writing difficult.   ::     

> It probably has a lot of grammar as you say but I was thinking of a big fat grammar book with all the explanations and rules in it that would make you feel speechless just looking at it.

 Yes, you're rught. My book is a book for beginners.

----------


## Оля

> How's it going so far with your learning of French? Have you learned enough of it to make some kind of a comparison with the other languages you already know?

 You see... I know only _one_ language - Russian.   ::  
Certes, je peux faire une comparaison, et avant tout je trouve l'

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]You see... I know only _one_ language - Russian.   ::  
Certes, je peux faire une comparaison [b]_ mais je trouve avant tout l'

----------


## Spiderkat

> Hm, yes, you must be right.   But I can't, I don't have much time... I have to do many things in a short space of time. 
> I was not daydreaming, I was really very concentrated, I only find French-writing difficult.    
> ...

 You know there's only 24 hours in one day so maybe you should do some of what you do only every other day instead of every day.   ::  
I agree with you, French writing is or can be difficult and especially if you don't all the principal rules of spelling. Just give yourself more time to assimilate everything, you started to learn it not a long time ago.

----------


## Оля

> Don't you speak English, Italian and probably German?

 Maybe I can, I never checked it up!   ::     

> All these diacritical marks are important....

 Of course, I don't doubt on it.

----------


## Оля

[color=black]Spiderkat, could you please check these sentences? 
Denise fait des exercices difficiles.
Elle veut acheter cette veste gris.
Nicole t

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля][color=black]Spiderkat, could you please check these sentences? 
Denise fait des exercices difficiles.
Elle veut acheter cette veste gris*e*.
Nicole t

----------


## Оля

> Ils habitent *_* une petite ville sur la *Siene*. *Did you mean Seine?*

 Oui.   ::   
[quote=Spiderkat]Je donne ses*** *jolies fleurs*

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля][quote=Spiderkat]Je donne ses*** *jolies fleurs*

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Оля]Hm... Par exemple, on peut appeler la musique classique "musique s

----------


## Spiderkat

> Well, anyway, in Russian, we say so sometimes, and it is not an insult in Russian.

 At first I though you had made them up  ::  so I did some research and these terms do exist also in French. The problem is that they are not wised terms because they create some kind of insinuation - a bad music on one side and a good music on the other side - as some people say, at least in French.

----------


## Оля

[color=black]Les m

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля][color=black]Les m

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Spiderkat.
Is this sentence ok?   ::  
[quote=Оля]Les m

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Thank you, Spiderkat.
Is this sentence ok?   ::  
[quote="Оля":2ohadocy]Les m

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Оля][quote=Spiderkat]Elle travaille au mus

----------


## Оля

> Yes, it's correct. I presume the word virus to be all these little difficulties that you may find from one language to another, right?

 No, I meant the computer viruses  :: 
Yesterday, I found these vermins in my computer and I was pretty tired because of virus battles.  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> No, I meant the computer viruses 
> Yesterday, I found these vermins in my computer and I was pretty tired because of virus battles.

 I see, but then I don't quite understand the sentence. What would be the link between the computer viruses issue and the fact that nothing can turn you away from the French language?   ::   
EDIT: I got it. You meant "M

----------


## Оля

Spiderkat, is my question about prepositions so much difficult?...   ::   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Spiderkat, is my question about prepositions so much difficult?...

 What question!? I just realized that you also had posted something else and I  haven't noticed it until you ask for an answer.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]I have corrected my post, but you have already saw it.   ::  
I meant not "articles", but prepositions. Why the prepositions are different?
As for articles, all is clear.
But, one can say:
J'

----------


## kt_81

Надеюсь, Оля не против, если я тоже присоединюсь?  ::   
@Spiderkat 
How can one say in French "if you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem". 
Si tu n'es pas part de la solution, tu es part du probl

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=kt_81]Надеюсь, Оля не против, если я тоже присоединюсь?  ::   
@Spider*k*at   ::   
How can one say in French "if you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem". 
Si tu n'es pas part de la solution, tu es part du probl

----------


## gRomoZeka

Конечно, живое обсуждение всегда лучше, но это тоже может пригодиться: 
ответы на задания к учебнику Поповой-Казаковой (уроки с 8 по 16) http://paradis.nm.ru/lessons_8-16.zip

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat][quote=Оля]So why can't I say:
Je travaille au mus

----------


## Оля

> Конечно, живое обсуждение всегда лучше, но это тоже может пригодиться: 
> ответы на задания к учебнику Поповой-Казаковой (уроки с 8 по 16) http://paradis.nm.ru/lessons_8-16.zip

 Там те же ошибки, которые мне Spiderkat исправлял. Например, _Elle est une bonne sportive_, или _Les amis parlent du sport, de la musique et des livres_.
Откуда этот файл, интересно? Кто-то из студентов, что ли, сделал? У меня есть книжка с ключами к упражнениям из учебника Казаковой, но там ответы только с 17 урока.

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля][quote=Spiderkat][quote="Оля":2ep34hzj]So why can't I say:
Je travaille au mus

----------


## Оля

> Comparing this to English won't help because there's no masculine/feminine articles/nouns and the prepositional structure is not translated the same way.

 I did't compare, I just illustrated why I couldn't understand the French sentence. Anyway, if someone learn a language, he should conceive some its logic or should have accurate answers for some questions: "there is no logic here". If I will learn a language without any system, without trying to understand its logic, I can't be much successful in it.

----------


## kt_81

Hmm, 
I could imagine that the French simply do not distinguish between 'to work at a <any place>' and 'to work at the <any place>. Or at least, the don't do it with the preposition

----------


## Spiderkat

> I did't compare, I just illustrated why I couldn't understand the French sentence. Anyway, if someone learn a language, he should conceive some its logic or should have accurate answers for some questions: "there is no logic here". If I will learn a language without any system, without trying to understand its logic, I can't be much successful in it.

 I understand that you used examples in English to make your point but whatever language you use will not help you to understand why things are said this way or that way in French. 
There are so many grammar rules and most of them don't make much sense. Sometimes there's just no rules at all. Things are written this way simply because of the modifications of the language occuring during all these centuries. 
You just learn the language by following its rules and not by finding some kind of logic that doesn't exist. I can help you to understand the language through its rules and how it works but I can't help you if you want to know why such rule has been created nor the logic of it, if there's ever been one.

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=kt_81]Hmm, 
I could imagine that the French simply do not distinguish between 'to work at a <any place>' and 'to work at the <any place>. Or at least, the don't do it with the preposition

----------


## Оля

> I understand that you used examples in English to make your point but whatever language you use will not help you to understand why things are said this way or that way in French.

 Actually I don't agree with it. For example, Latin can help if one learns Italian, Spanish or French; Italian can help if one learn French or Spanish; Russian can help if one learn Polish; English helps if one learn German; etc.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Actually I don't agree with it. For example, Latin can help if one learns Italian, Spanish or French; Italian can help if one learn French or Spanish; Russian can help if one learn Polish; English helps if one learn German; etc.

 This is not what I meant since here you specifically name different languages which each one of them are part of a specific group of languages with a commun language origin. Of course it may help to understand the words themselves because of their etymology and certain syntactic similarities. 
Even so, you still have to learn all the rules and how the language works to write correct sentences. 
Why didn't you say Russian can help if you learn Italian or Spanish can help if you learn Dutch and vice versa. Probably because they don't have much in commun and won't help. Don't you agree with me.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Why didn't you say Russian can help if you learn Italian or Spanish can help if you learn Dutch and vice versa. Probably because they don't have much in commun and won't help. Don't you agree with me.

 Actually all languages have a common origin.
And, to be honest, Russian really helps me to learn Italian, though you maybe don't beleave it.  ::  I find much common between(?) Russian and Italian (I mean not vocabulary, but exactly grammar). And also Russian helps me with German (also the grammar and the "logic" of the languages are similar). And Russian helped me to understand Latin (there are many things "like in Russian", at least for me). So I think there isn't something bad or wrong in the languages comparison and often it can really help.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Actually all languages have a common origin.
> And, to be honest, Russian really helps me to learn Italian, though you maybe don't beleave it.  
> [...]

 In some way I do actually since many words have been borrowed from one language to another. Plus the fact that even if they look different at first sight you can still notice several common things within these languages and use them as a guide or a reference for yourself during your learning. 
There's nothing wrong in language comparisons as long as you don't try to use it as a tool in order to apply it to make it fit to all the languages. Some languages have more of less some logic in the way they work and others don't. 
Beside this discussion, do you have any translations that need to be corrected or just verified ?   ::

----------


## Оля

> Beside this discussion, do you have any translations that need to be corrected or just verified ?

 Ah, hm, yes, I think I have, but I must to type them here from the "cahier".   ::  
I have a question:
what is the defference: le mot - la parole?

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  Beside this discussion, do you have any translations that need to be corrected or just verified ?     Ah, hm, yes, I think I have, but I must to type them here from the "cahier".   
> I have a question:
> what is the defference: le mot - la parole?

 I would say that they mean more or less the same thing but are used differently depending on the context or set expressions. Here are a few examples...
- c'est ma parole contre la tienne = it's my word against yours
- qui veut la parole ? = who wants to speak
- il va lui dire deux mots = he'll give him/her a piece of his mind
- il ne sait pas un mot de russe = he doesn't know a word of Russian 
Of course these two terms also have a few meanings of their own.

----------


## Оля

Ok, I think I understand. Thank you.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Ok, I think I understand. Thank you.

 You're welcome. I think you can through without too much trouble using a dictionary when it comes to the expressions, fixed and figurative ones.

----------


## Оля

Spiderkat, tell me please, are the both sentences correct?  _Ils marchent trop vite.
Ils vont trop vite._ 
Merci.

----------


## Spiderkat

> Spiderkat, tell me please, are the both sentences correct?  _Ils marchent trop vite.
> Ils vont trop vite._ 
> Merci.

 Both are correct. And I'm sure you already figured out the difference between these two sentences.

----------


## Оля

> And I'm sure you already figured out the difference between these two sentences.

 No.   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  And I'm sure you already figured out the difference between these two sentences.   No.

 I thought you did. Don't worry, it's quite simple. In the first sentence the speed refers only to their walking and in the second sentence the speed refers to any movement whether it's an object or a living being.

----------


## Оля

> do you have any translations that need to be corrected or just verified ?

 Now - yes!   :: 
By the way, how can I say "now" in French? I have found too many variants: [i]

----------


## Оля

Et encore une question. 
Is that right that "il pleut" could be translated as:
1. it's raining
AND
2. he is crying
?

----------


## Spiderkat

> Et encore une question. 
> Is that right that "il pleut" could be translated as:
> 1. it's raining
> AND
> 2. he is crying
> ?

 Not as far as I know. Is it something you read in one of your books?
- il pleut = it rains, it's raining
- il pleure = he cries, he's crying

----------


## Оля

> Is it something you read in one of your books?

 No, it's my own "invention".   ::   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Now - yes!   :: 
By the way, how can I say "now" in French? I have found too many variants: [i]

----------


## Spiderkat

> No, it's my own "invention".

 Nice try.   ::  
Since you're talking about rain, here are a few other ways to say it when it rains a lot, when it's pourring. 
- il pleut des hallebardes
- il pleut des cordes
- il pleut

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]Since you're talking about rain, here are a few other ways to say it when it rains a lot, when it's pourring. 
- il pleut des hallebardes
- il pleut des cordes
- il pleut

----------


## Spiderkat

> En ce moment chez nous il pleut des hallebardes*_*!

 Lucky you. Here we still have to wait for a few months to get any rain.  ::     

> J'aime beaucoup quand il pleut... (is this correct?)

 This is correct. You could also say "J'adore quand il pleut...".

----------


## kt_81

[quote=Spiderkat]
- il pleut des hallebardes
- il pleut des cordes
- il pleut

----------


## Оля

> You could also say "J'adore quand il pleut...".

 Oui ! J'*adore* quand il pleut ! Pr

----------


## Оля

[quote=kt_81]Je suis tr

----------


## kt_81

Das macht nix.  :P   ::

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=kt_81]Spider*k*at (I misspelled your nick twice before. Je suis tr

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]*Ich wei

----------


## Spiderkat

> die Katze = une chatte
> der Kater = un chat

 That's true only if you can tell whether the cat is a male or a female. But if you can't distinguish at first sight then you say "die Katze" in German while in French you say "un chat".

----------


## Оля

> That's true only if you can tell whether the cat is a male or a female. But if you can't distinguish at first sight then you say "die Katze" in German while in French you say "un chat".

 Eigentlich ja.   ::  
В русском мы тоже говорим "кошка", а не "кот".

----------


## Spiderkat

> *Eig*entlich ja.   
> В русском мы тоже говорим "кошка", а не "кот".

 Yes, in Russian as well.   ::

----------


## kt_81

Olja, man schreibt die Namen der Sprachen gro

----------


## Spiderkat

> Ah, tu sais l'allemand.  Bien.

 Ja, ich spreche ein bi

----------


## Оля

Spiderkat, could you please check these sentences? 
*** 
[color=darkblue]Roger travaille aussi

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Spiderkat, could you please check these sentences? 
*** 
[color=darkblue]Roger travaille aussi

----------


## Оля

[quote=Spiderkat]C'est une tr

----------


## kt_81

::   
Petites amies sont girlfriends. 
Spiderkat, is there any stylistic difference between "petite amie" and "petite copine"? 
[quote=Spiderkat]
For example... we say "une personne est entr

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]So the sentences:
[i]Elle est tr

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Spiderkat.
Here are my new sentences:   ::   
*** 
[color=darkblue]Tout le ciel est gris.
Votre

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Thank you, Spiderkat.
Here are my new sentences:   ::   
*** 
[color=darkblue]Tout le ciel est gris. (*you can also say "le ciel entier est gris"*)
Votre

----------


## Оля

Hi, Spiderkat   ::  
Could you please tell me:
The sound -ai(s) in "fran

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Hi, Spiderkat   ::  
Could you please tell me:
The sound -ai(s) in "fran

----------


## Оля

Thank you, Spiderkat, but I meant this sound in _the word_ "fran

----------


## Spiderkat

[quote=Оля]Thank you, Spiderkat, but I meant this sound in _the word_ "fran

----------

